# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  المنسف الاردني على اصولو(فيديو)

## معاذ ملحم

رابط الفيديو


http://www.4shared.com/file/74714597...ified=7fe9020f


وصحتين وعافية

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

ما في بعد المنسف الاردني


اعمل منسف واعزمنا ههههه



يسلمووووو

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو إيديك على معاذ على المنسف 
عفوا يسلمو إيديك على الفيديو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يعجبكم المنسف

----------


## دمعة فرح

انا بحب المنسف بس يكون على دجاج مو لحمه....................
 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------

